# user can t save attachements from outlook 2007



## georgy (Feb 6, 2008)

i hve a user running winxp SP2.user has desktop and my documents synchronized on the server,he has office 2007.when he try to save an attachements file from the outlook mail to the desktop and my documents he got an error "can t save because can t find the path..."

can you help me about my issue 

waiting your repply 
best regards


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Try editing the path value in the Registry to point to this user's Desktop, and see if it remedies the issue. To do so:
1. Click *Start*, and then click *Run*. 
2. In the *Open *box, type *regedit*, and then press ENTER. 
3. Locate the following subkey in the registry by using Registry Editor: 
*HKEY_CURRENT USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Outlook\Options *
4. On the *Edit *menu, point to *New*, and then click *String Value*. 
5. Type *DefaultPath*, and then press ENTER. 
6. Double-click the *DefaultPath* value. 
7. In the *Edit String *dialog box, type the path, including the drive letter, to the folder that you want to use for your Outlook saved items in the *Value data *box, and then click *OK*. 
8. Quit Registry Editor.


----------

